# Aggravating



## salt and pepper (Sep 6, 2012)

Whats with the Agravating POP UP'S? Every time I want to see a thread , its over and over again, really turn's me off!


----------



## Hoot (Sep 6, 2012)

I highly recommend Ad Block Plus
There is also Do Not Track Plus, if you are using Firefox.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 6, 2012)

What browser are you using?

Never had pop-ups with FF, or Chrome.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 6, 2012)

Since I started using Firefox and the AdBlock Plus add-on, I see zero ads.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 6, 2012)

What Andy said.  No ads for me.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 6, 2012)

Isn't there a way on the DC site to turn off ads?  I usually use the iPad app, but recall I was seeing a lot of ads on the regular site, and went to a setting and was able to turn them off.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 7, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Isn't there a way on the DC site to turn off ads?  I usually use the iPad app, but recall I was seeing a lot of ads on the regular site, and went to a setting and was able to turn them off.



DC(or Social Knowledge Community, the owners of DC) could turn them off, but that is advertising revenue for them, and a money maker.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Sep 7, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Since I started using Firefox and the AdBlock Plus add-on, I see zero ads.


+1 andy,i've also got adblock+ on chrome.using chrome at the mo' 'cos f/fox 15 keeps crashing since the latest flash player update.seems to be a common problem so,no doubt,mozilla will send out a fix/update


----------

